# Cigars..... smoking them not making them.



## RAdams (Jul 31, 2010)

With all the talk of Cigars, and the super cool replica pens I got to wondering if anyone on here actually smokes cigars? 

I don't mean like a pack of swishers every day type cigar smoking. I mean enjoying an occasional stogie...


I have only had one "expensive" ($60) cigar, and did not like it at all. My favorite cigar is Garcia Vega Crystal. I smoke two or three of them a year. tasty!!:biggrin:


----------



## capcrnch (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm a cigar guy.
5 Vegas, Cohiba, Acid, and Rocky Patel are some of my favorites.
I've got a nice opus X that will be getting burned tonight with a beer at the bonfire 

Check out cigarinternational.com and their sampler offer. Every couple of days they offer a new sample pack for CHEAP, and usually have some great smoke in them!


----------



## surveyzo (Jul 31, 2010)

Give me a good padron any day, in my opinion try the padron 6000. Bang for your buck thats it. I've slowed down big time but that was my regular cigar for a while.

Alonzo


----------



## penmanship (Jul 31, 2010)

I haven't found a CAO I didn't like....the occasional COHIBA or Romeo&Juliett too!

Tim


----------



## witz1976 (Jul 31, 2010)

My first "good" cigar was a cuban...made me so damn sick it was crazy, the bad thing was I found that sipping amarato with the cigar really brought out the flavor.  It did taste good.  Glad it got me sick...otherwise I would either have to fly to cuba or head to Canada and smuggle some home LOL


----------



## jasontg99 (Jul 31, 2010)

Anything by Rocky Patel (especially the fusions)
Anything by Gurkha
Anything by Padron (especially the 1964 or 1926)
Montecristo #2 (cuban)
Ashton VSG


----------



## Parson (Jul 31, 2010)

Acids all the way. I love the spice.


----------



## glycerine (Jul 31, 2010)

I do every now and then.  Nowadays it's really only when a friend has a baby.  I also have a pipe that I smoke every once and a while and I much prefer that to a cigar.  I like the sweeter tobaccos.


----------



## RAdams (Jul 31, 2010)

glycerine said:


> I do every now and then. Nowadays it's really only when a friend has a baby. I also have a pipe that I smoke every once and a while and I much prefer that to a cigar. I like the sweeter tobaccos.


 


Maybe i should try a pipe. That is why i like the Vega Crystal. It is sweet like candy! 

What other cigars are comparible? Anyone know??


----------



## ROOKIETURNER (Jul 31, 2010)

Cohiba man myself. Smoke a few a year. You shouldn't have to spend more than $6.00 on a good smoke. 

I made the mistake of buying a Cuban from the owner of a local tobacco shop. Now everytime I go in he asks if I want one. I bought the cuban over 8 years ago.

The unfortunate side effect of smoking a stoggie is that the LOML hates the smell. So I have to hop in the shower after smokin' it.


----------



## RAdams (Jul 31, 2010)

Yup.. It's that time. I have a Crystal sitting here just waiting! Now where did i put those matches...


----------



## chriselle (Jul 31, 2010)

I like the little mini Cohibas....makes me feel Good, Bad and Ugly. :biggrin:


----------



## glycerine (Jul 31, 2010)

RAdams said:


> Maybe i should try a pipe. That is why i like the Vega Crystal. It is sweet like candy!
> 
> What other cigars are comparible? Anyone know??


 
I think you should.  Much better, IMHO.  There is a tobacco shop in a mall that is near me.  They have a "tobacco bar" where there are about 15 or so large glass jars filled with different tobaccos.  They'll let you fill your pipe and smoke a bowl for free while you're visiting.  It's a good way to try new "flavors".
As far as sweet cigars, I had a Drew Estate Java a few weeks back.  It was pretty sweet on the lips...


----------



## aggromere (Jul 31, 2010)

My regular cigar is a La Gloria Cubano Wavell.  I go to a lot of cigar events and get some others, but I always buy the LaGlorias.


----------



## thetalbott4 (Jul 31, 2010)

Mmmmm, cigars. I've had several Cubans and have come to the conclusion that there is a lot more hype than anything. They were good, but not any better than any other quality smoke. I have a good smoke every day. Makes me feel relaxed and happy.


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Cigar tool*

I don't smoke cigars but my next door neighbor does...one or two a day.  He has asked me to make him a tool for punching a little hole in the end of the cigar .... we are not talking about a cigar punch like the PKBROCK from PSI (he wants one of them too) but something with a pointed shaft about the size of a toothpick.  I have looked at the PKTOOL from PSI and the scratch awl might work but I'd like to find something that could be capped and have a pocket clip....any of you cigar smokers ever give something like that any thought??


----------



## EBorraga (Aug 1, 2010)

I don't normally smoke cigars, but when I do, I prefer Ky's Finest. Only a few stores around here even carry them anymore.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Aug 2, 2010)

Cubans are expensive, but they are quite good...I've had good Dominican cigars too - Maduro is my wrapper of choice. 

ANdrew


----------



## RAdams (Aug 2, 2010)

Smitty37 said:


> I don't smoke cigars but my next door neighbor does...one or two a day. He has asked me to make him a tool for punching a little hole in the end of the cigar .... we are not talking about a cigar punch like the PKBROCK from PSI (he wants one of them too) but something with a pointed shaft about the size of a toothpick. I have looked at the PKTOOL from PSI and the scratch awl might work but I'd like to find something that could be capped and have a pocket clip....any of you cigar smokers ever give something like that any thought??


 


That could be a fun little project!

Use a 10MM tube, and a hidden compartment keychain, but make some type of tool that either lives inside the keychain, or better yet, is connected to the lid, like a brush in a plumbing primer can or something. 

OR, you could use a slightly moddedCigar clip instead of the keychain end.


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Design*



RAdams said:


> That could be a fun little project!
> 
> Use a 10MM tube, and a hidden compartment keychain, but make some type of tool that either lives inside the keychain, or better yet, is connected to the lid, like a brush in a plumbing primer can or something.
> 
> OR, you could use a slightly moddedCigar clip instead of the keychain end.


 
Maybe someone could come up with a design and market it.  My neighbor says anyone who smokes good cigars (I assume he does but wouldn't know for sure - he says they are custom made somewhere) would love to have such a tool.


----------



## glycerine (Aug 2, 2010)

I've never heard of punching such a small hole in a cigar... I wonder why.  Seems like you wouldn't get much of a draw at all.  I'd probably hyperventilate just trying to get the thing lit!


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Cigar punch*



glycerine said:


> I've never heard of punching such a small hole in a cigar... I wonder why. Seems like you wouldn't get much of a draw at all. I'd probably hyperventilate just trying to get the thing lit!


Well I remember when I used to get an "It's a Boy" White Owl now and then they had a hole in the end. I think that's what he's talking about. He says they make them to go all the way through the cigar from the butt to the front but he thinks it only needs to penatrate about an inch...give or take a bit.


----------



## capcrnch (Aug 2, 2010)

glycerine said:


> I've never heard of punching such a small hole in a cigar... I wonder why.  Seems like you wouldn't get much of a draw at all.  I'd probably hyperventilate just trying to get the thing lit!



Small holes are ok, but you have to do multiple holes. Thus "multi-punch" tools.


----------



## capcrnch (Aug 2, 2010)

Smitty37 said:


> Well I remember when I used to get an "It's a Boy" White Owl now and then they had a hole in the end.  I think that's what he's talking about.  He says they make them to go all the way through the cigar from the butt to the front but he thinks it only need to penitrate about an inch...give or take a bit.



Making a long one would ruin the cigar. You only want to poke the hole in the end of the cigar. That gives the smoke an escape route. Making it longer or deeper into the cigar would #1-ruin the "tight" bond inside the wrap, #2- create a tunnel for the smoke to roll around in, before getting to the exit hole.
Keep in mind, the idea of a punch is just that.. To punch a clean hole in the cap.

FWIW to anyone wondering... I switched to a punch last year after screwing with a guillotine for years. Awesome decision. Punches are so easy.


----------



## el_d (Aug 2, 2010)

RAdams said:


> Maybe i should try a pipe. That is why i like the Vega Crystal. It is sweet like candy!
> 
> What other cigars are comparible? Anyone know??



There is a brand called Tatiana. They have a few flavors but I usually get the rum ones for my wife. I have tried them and they aren't too bad. Definitely the sweetest Cigar I have tried. They have the full sized cigars but the smaller cigs in the tin are better.

I usually end up getting Black and mild Creams.....5 for 3 bucks. 

I have also been to the tobacco shops and gotten a pecan tobacco that I took home and rolled into a  blunt. That was good, have gotten different types of tobacco for my blunts.

 But if you want really sweet stuff, GET A HOOKAH!!! It uses a moist fruit flavored tobacco in the water pipe. You can Take a LLLLOOONNNNGGGG draw on that and its so sweet with no burn.


----------



## RAdams (Aug 2, 2010)

Blunts and Hookahs.... are we still talking about Cigars?

And who is to say that i don't already own a hookah?:tongue:


----------



## ssajn (Aug 2, 2010)

Haven't had a cigar in over thirty years but am tempted to buy one just for the band. I'd like to try to make a "Cigar pen".


----------



## el_d (Aug 2, 2010)

RAdams said:


> Blunts and Hookahs.... are we still talking about Cigars?
> 
> And who is to say that i don't already own a hookah?:tongue:



NICE!!!!

Just use the tobacco. instead...


----------



## EBorraga (Aug 3, 2010)

el_d said:


> You can Take a LLLLOOONNNNGGGG draw on that and its so sweet with no burn.


 

Reminds me of the Cheech and Chong cigars:wink:


----------



## el_d (Aug 3, 2010)

Ernie,
 Dave's not here.....


----------



## EBorraga (Aug 3, 2010)

Lupe, 

is it heavy stuff man? will it blow me away? you better fasten your seatbelt man!!

Hey Strawberry, Strawberry no here man.


----------



## RogerGarrett (Aug 3, 2010)

capcrnch said:


> I'm a cigar guy.
> 5 Vegas, Cohiba, Acid, and Rocky Patel are some of my favorites.
> 
> 
> Check out cigarinternational.com and their sampler offer. Every couple of days they offer a new sample pack for CHEAP, and usually have some great smoke in them!



Also posted by someone else:

I haven't found a CAO I didn't like....the occasional COHIBA or Romeo&Juliett too!


I smoke all of the above.  I second the rec for Cigars International.  You have to wade through their advertising stuff - daily cigar "deals" and multiple magazines that come to your home address.  But if you pay attention, you will sometimes find a really great deal on a box or pack of cigars for under $2 per cigar per box.  

Some standouts for me:

Cao; Vegas 5: Gold, Classic, Gold Maduro and Miami; Macanudo; Olivia Maduro; Graycliff G2; Gurkha's Park Avenue; Puros Indios Reserve Maxime 2003 Presidente; and Rocky Patel 1990 and 1992 Vintage (boy were those good).

I made my own humidor (as well as one for a friend) - and it is lots of fun to smoke one of these great pieces.  Makes even a bad round of golf a good round.

Best,
Roger Garrett


----------



## Hucifer (Aug 3, 2010)

Well I have been at the cigar thing for a while. I lived through the "Cigar Craze" in the 90's. I used to live in Ottawa and yes Scott in my opinion most cubans are mostly hype. A well aged Montecristo #2 IMHO isn't. I work 5 minutes from JR Cigar, so I'm kind of spoiled that way, but it can be a curse too because I tend to buy when I go in there. I'm a big fan of JR Ultimates, as there is a wide variety and they are cheap. Can't argue with the Padron Anniversario 1964 though other than it's a bit pricey. The Punch Gran Cru #2 is another winner in my book. I could go on and on but I'll shut up now...


----------



## HSTurning (Aug 3, 2010)

In 94 my father figure passed away.  He smoked 2-3 a day before passing away.  So when I was cleaning out his car I found his cigars and figured I would have one.  They where dryied out and not a good cigar in the first place.
I picked up some good cogars a few months later and I started with Arturo Fuente Curlyheads and that became my normal smoke.  They were only $.65 - $.95 back then and I was having 2 - 3 a day back then.  How times have changed.  They are now $3 - $4 and I still think they are ok.
I stopped for more then ten years and just started again.  I can have 1 - 10 a week.
Now I like the Kristoff Ligero as my main choice $8 - $10.  
Others that I like under $10 are Perdomo Champagne 10 year, Kristoff Vengance, Perdomo Habano, Acid, Don Pepin My Father, Perdomo Patriarch just to name a few. 

I was just at the Cigar Aficionado Big Smoke at Foxwoods.
I still like to try new cigars and have something different almost every week.
When I got back into cigars I had this one cigar that had a white band that had a creamy taste to it.  Cant find it again and dont even remeber that name or the look of the band.  Now I save all the bands.


----------



## dgscott (Aug 3, 2010)

For my humble taste buds, I'd rather smoke a Griffin than anything out there.
Doug


----------



## RogerGarrett (Aug 6, 2010)

*El Toro*



RAdams said:


> That could be a fun little project!
> 
> Use a 10MM tube, and a hidden compartment keychain, but make some type of tool that either lives inside the keychain, or better yet, is connected to the lid, like a brush in a plumbing primer can or something.
> 
> OR, you could use a slightly moddedCigar clip instead of the keychain end.



You mean like this one?  I picked this up several years back - appears to be easy to make - as long as you can find the hardware for it.


----------



## Akula (Aug 6, 2010)

I used to enjoy them.  Now maybe once every couple months.  CAO and Punch are winners to me.  The prices are crazy high on some around here ($20+ on some now that I used to pick up for $4-$7).  There is a guy (from Cuba) a few miles away has a little shop where he hand rolls some very fine smokes.  For those in the Houston area, his shop is in League City (904 East Main Street, League City).  He could sell his for way more than he charges but he loves to talk with people.

In the Fall (or when the outside temp is cool) after a good meal, family around, sitting outside with a good smoke watching the sun set over the bay, it's hard to beat.


----------



## Jon-wx5nco (Aug 6, 2010)

CAO all the way! CAO MX2 and LX2 are some of my favorites.  I also like Punch, Montecristo, and Romeo & Juliett.  I had a Gurkha once.  That was the worst $20.00 that I ever spent


----------



## burr (Aug 6, 2010)

Don Diego Coronas for me


----------



## MatthewZS (Jan 1, 2011)

Gimme a good Cohiba, Acid or the occasional Don Pedro and some Irish Mist.  But more frequently than that I whip out a pipe.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Jan 2, 2011)

wish I could afford some of those smokes. I always get from Thompson cigar the cheepest thing on special...............................


----------



## Daniel (Jan 2, 2011)

I smoke Cigars on a rare occasion. in the past few weeks I took up smoking a pipe for some pretty off the wall reasons. It is strange how much you have to "Learn" about smoking a pipe. and then of course I am now interested in making pipes. I know some of you all already do. any pointers to conversations on the subject would be appreciated.
I actually have my first pipe drawn out on a block of Walnut burl. I know wrong wood but this is just practice for shaping, drilling and most likely destroying.

As for a pointed object for cigars. the first thing that came to mind was the pointer for dividers. like you use for measuring blue prints. I know they can be found at office supply stores here. they are short and not to large in Diameter. how to mount it and keep it covered is another issue. i know I can get pocket clips at a book store here in town also. In fact I think I could get the drafting tools there also. it is a University book store.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Dec 9, 2013)

Not sure if this thread is still going, so I though I would rejuvenate it.

I love my cigars, which by chance is why I decide to get into turning pens, to make Replica Pens, at this time I'm just trying to get the basics of pen making before I try something like a replica. Eventually I want to get to being able to do the replicas.


----------

